# Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung



## prime caster 01 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe inn den letzten Wochen ma sun bischen getüftelt was wohl das bessere Vorfach für Plade (Scholle) is und ich binn zu den schluss gekommen das ein Herings vorfach mit Wattwürmern der renner ist. 


Was meint ihr Leute ich kann nur sargen testet es.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe inn den letzten Wochen ma sun bischen getüftelt was wohl das bessere Vorfach für Plade (Scholle) is und ich binn zu den schluss gekommen das ein Herings vorfach mit Wattwürmern der renner ist.
> 
> ...


 


Na.dann gut Fang. Bei mir reissen die bereits beim Wurf auseinander,bin aber auch kein "prime caster".


----------



## JigTim (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Na, los alle ausprobieren....... Im Idealfall aber bitte eins mit 5 Haken nehmen....#q


----------



## degl (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



JigTim schrieb:


> Na, los alle ausprobieren....... Im Idealfall aber bitte eins mit 5 Haken nehmen....#q



Und 5 Watties............

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Nö man brauch ja nicht Weit Werfen für Scholle da reicht meistens schon die erste Sandbank und da durch hält es ja auch ales.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Nö man brauch ja nicht *Weit Werfen für Scholle* da reicht meistens schon die erste Sandbank und da durch hält es ja auch ales.


 


 Du kannst aber eine Scholle von Flunder und Kliesche    unterscheiden? |kopfkrat


----------



## looser-olly (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

mit sicherheit nicht jürgen,#6
ich glaub auch nicht ,daß er weis was ein herings-
vorfach ist!!!!!!!!!!!!
man man man.
weist nich mehr was du hier schreiben sollst-
tom????????? 
was ein schwachsinn.#q

gruß olly.


----------



## JigTim (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

hahahahaaaa

das wird hier echt immer besser.........#d#d#d

Wo wird und soll das noch enden#q#q

Naja, viel Erfolg;+;+


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Threads mal außenvor gelassen, viel schlimmer finde ich diese Art zu schreiben. Rechtschreibung möchte ich das gar nicht nennen |uhoh:

Bevor hier nun wieder einer mit Rechtschreibschwäche oder Legasthenie kommt: das ist es dem Falle definitiv nicht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Threads mal außenvor gelassen, viel schlimmer finde ich diese Art zu schreiben. Rechtschreibung möchte ich das gar nicht nennen |uhoh:
> 
> Bevor hier nun wieder einer mit Rechtschreibschwäche oder Legasthenie kommt:* das ist es dem Falle definitiv nicht![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JigTim (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Vll. versteht man es auch deswegen nur verkehrt und viele Aussagen wären sonst wirklich sinnbehaftet???

Dann passt doch auch endlich ein super Sprichwort...

"Das größte Problem mit der Kommunikation, ist die Illusion sie sei gelungen" von George Barnett Shan

In diesem Fall passt es wohl aber nicht#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Nabend Männers,

mal eins vorweg..... Tom hat wirklich eine enorme Rechtschreibschwäche, wurde in den anderen Trööts auch schon angesprochen und abgeschlossen. *(Er gehört auch definitiv nicht zu denjenigen, die es aus Faulheit oder falsch verstandener "Coolness" machen..... obwohl es die ja auch gibt, was einige nicht glauben wollen oder konnten)*
Also, haltet euch doch bitte etwas mit euren "Äusserungen" zurück.....|rolleyes|bla:, oder überlest es einfach.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nabend Männers,
> 
> mal eins vorweg..... Tom hat wirklich eine enorme Rechtschreibschwäche, wurde in den anderen Trööts auch schon angesprochen und abgeschlossen. *(Er gehört auch definitiv nicht zu denjenigen, die es aus Faulheit oder falsch verstandener "Coolness" machen..... obwohl es die ja auch gibt, was einige nicht glauben wollen oder konnten)*
> Also, haltet euch doch bitte etwas mit euren "Äusserungen" zurück.....|rolleyes|bla:, oder überlest es einfach.


 

Na gut,dann überlesen wirs.:m
Trotzdem kann er ganz anders,hat er nach Kritik auch schon bewiesen,aber was solls.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

|good: angelnrolfman
Lasst doch endlich mal eure Rechtschreibbesserwisserei!!! Das er nicht alles richtig schreibt (schreiben kann) sollte nun langsam mal jeder der hier beim Brandungsangeln mit liest wissen.

--------------------------------------------------

Ansonsten sag ich zu den Tipp mit den Heringsvorfach nichts |supergri
Möchte keine 5 Butt auf einmal an der Schnur zappeln haben.


----------



## JigTim (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Vollkommen richtig Die Rechtschreibung ist wirklich anstrengend, aber nicht ausschlaggebend...

Es ist einfach tierisch nervig - Auf der einen Seite wird fast jede Rute zerlegt und nur als Tomatenstrauchstock deklariert, dann werden ganze Keulenschnüre von der Rolle geworfen, so dass Helme aufm Kieler- Leuchtturm mittlerweile Vorschrift sind usw.... 

Jetzt sollen Heringsvorfächer das Eilheilmittel auf Platte sein?
I.d.R aus 0,30 bis 0,35mm Mono gebunden und dann nen Wurf aushalten... Selbst wenn es nur die erste Sandbank sein sollte.... So ein Schwachsinn.... Das muss doch jeder der ein paar mal Brandeln war wissen

Jetzt können auch wieder die Retter der Entehrten kommen... So ein Wahnsinn kann man selbst als hochtoleranter Angler nicht stehen lassen...

Man man man das ist doch echt nicht mehr normal und es hat nichts, auch gar nichts mit der Rechtschreibung zu tun!!!! Die nervt jedoch zusätzlich....


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



JigTim schrieb:


> so ein*en* Wahnsinn kann man selbst als hoch*toller*anter Angler nicht stehen lassen...
> 
> Man man man das ist doch echt nicht mehr normal und es hat nichts, auch gar nichts mit der Rechtschreibung zu tun!!!! Die nervt jedoch zusätzlich....



Toller Beitrag. 
Ach nee, eigentlich ist mir Rechtschreibung egal, so lange ich einen Sinn erkenne. Blos Schollen fängt man nicht in der Brandung. Die halten sich in tieferem Wasser auf.

So ein Paternoster mit Wattwurm, Seeringler und Heringsstückchen hab ich schon von der Seebrücke aus erlebt. Es müssen jedoch große Heringshaken sein, oder selbst getüdelt.


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Guten morgen,
Zur Rechtschreibung mag ich mich als Rechtschreibschwacher garnicht äussern.

Zum Vorfach allerdings schon.
Warum ein Heringsvorfach? Weil es kleinere Haken hat? oder weil es (wenn nicht gerade ein 2 Haken vorfach) so schön viele hat?
Mir erschliest sich der Sinn nicht so ganz? Ein Brandunsvorfach kann doch ähnlich gebaut werden, und solange es 2 Haken sind ist es doch i.o.
Was die Eigenchaften des Werfers angeht und Schnurstärke vs. anderer Threads so mag auch ich mich dazu nicht äussern.

Doch ich bitte hier klar darzulegen wie das mit dem Vorfach gemeint ist, denn ich sehe in meinem gedanken schon zig Urlaubsfischer mit 6 Haken pro Rute Fischen....GRUSEL


----------



## petripohl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Rosi schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag.
> Ach nee, eigentlich ist mir Rechtschreibung egal, so lange ich einen Sinn erkenne. Blos Schollen fängt man nicht in der Brandung. Die halten sich in tieferem Wasser auf.
> 
> So ein Paternoster mit Wattwurm, Seeringler und Heringsstückchen hab ich schon von der Seebrücke aus erlebt. Es müssen jedoch große Heringshaken sein, oder selbst getüdelt.



Hier möchte ich nun widersprechen. #hSchollen kann man auch in der Brandung fangen. Insbesondere in der Nordsee z.B. in DK. Aber auch in der Ostsee gibt es sie von Zeit zur Zeit. 

Der Rest ist mir egal.

Gruß Malte


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Rosi schrieb:


> Blos Schollen fängt man nicht in der Brandung. Die halten sich in tieferem Wasser auf.




Lachflash


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Ich dachte das mit den tehma Rechtschreibung häten wir hir im forum schon geklert. Achso von welchen Planet kommst du den (keine schollen in der brandung) hi.


Ne weil ich denke das sie auf den Glitzer stehn ich werde das noch sun bischen umbaun.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> *Lachflash *


 


Sehr aussagekräftig,konntest du dich nicht etwas kürzer
fassen? |supergri


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehr aussagekräftig,konntest du dich nicht etwas kürzer
> fassen? |supergri




Ne kürzer ging leider nicht. |supergri


----------



## Ines (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Mal wieder On Topic: Ich finde es immer wieder spannend, wenn Leute neue Ideen haben und ungewöhnliche Montagen ausprobieren - warum nicht Wattwurm auf Heringsvorfach? Zum einen sind die Würmer, die man hier in Hamburg bekommt, oft derartige Minis, dass die locker auf einen Heringsvorfachhaken passen. 
Zum anderen habe ich erlebt, dass Heringsvorfächer in Norwegen der Knaller auf große Dorsche waren. 
Mut zum scheinbar Abwegigen und Ungewöhnlichen, Mut zum Ausprobieren, wirkt ja manchmal Wunder! 
Und - wer fängt, hat recht.#6


----------



## N00blikE05 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Jetzt mal im ernst. Son Heringsvorfach ist doch echt nicht dick. Hat man da nicht viel zu viele Abrisse? Fische mit 10 Harken gratis würde ich nicht gerne fangen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst. Son Heringsvorfach ist doch echt nicht dick. Hat man da nicht viel zu viele Abrisse? Fische mit 10 Harken gratis würde ich nicht gerne fangen.


 

Wenn man mit diesen Heringsvorfächern nur hinter der ersten oder 2. Sandbank (bis max 100m) fischt, dann reisst da nichts, zumindest nicht beim Wurf, sonst macht man da was falsch. Gegen Hänger auf dem Grund ist man nie sicher.

Man muss immer bedenken, dass man am Strand kein Heringsblei nehmen würde, sondern die klassische Tropfenform und die fliegt ohne Anstrengung locker 80-100m.

Ich finde die Idee absolut nicht abwegig und ich weiß zumindest, dass viele Dänen so fischen und sehr erfolgreich damit sind und die fangen ihre Plattfische damit teilweise in 20-30m Entfernung und bekommen mit diesen Heringsfetzen sogar richtig kapitale Merforellen aus dem Wasser.

Also, wer mit seinem Gerät umgehen kann und das nötige Gefühl dafür hat, der reisst damit nicht mehr ab, als mit normalen Brandungsvorfächern, man schafft eben nur nicht die gleiche Entfernung, aber klappen tut diese Technik mit den Heringsvorfächern absolut.


----------



## Boedchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn man mit diesen Heringsvorfächern nur hinter der ersten oder 2. Sandbank (bis max 100m) fischt, dann reisst da nichts, zumindest nicht beim Wurf, sonst macht man da was falsch. ....



Ähhhm wir reden aber noch von Brandungsangeln?
Pers. würde ich sagen wer mit einem STANDART Herings Vorfach so weit wirft und es nicht abreist macht etwas grundlegend falsch.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...
> Man muss immer bedenken, dass man am Strand kein Heringsblei nehmen  würde, sondern die klassische Tropfenform und die fliegt ohne  Anstrengung locker 80-100m.
> ...



80-100m ohne anstrengung? Mit 5 - 6 Haken ????
Na denn ma Hut ab



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde die Idee absolut nicht abwegig und ich weiß zumindest, dass  viele Dänen so fischen und sehr erfolgreich damit sind und die fangen  ihre Plattfische damit teilweise in 20-30m Entfernung und bekommen mit  diesen Heringsfetzen sogar richtig kapitale Merforellen aus dem Wasser.
> ...



Es soll auch Menschen geben die mit Aalschnüren fischen und Langleinen, aber was hat das mit Brandungsangeln zu schaffen? Wir reden von 5-6 Haken , 2 Ruten = 10-12 Haken... HALLOOOOOOO ??????
Ne sry aber da hört für mich pers. das ganze einfach auf.


----------



## Boedchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

PS: Wenn es ein Heringsvorfach ist mit entsprechenden Ausmassen und 2 Haken, ok da spricht nichts gegen, nur so am rande erwähnt


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Boedchen schrieb:


> PS: Wenn es ein Heringsvorfach ist* mit entsprechenden Ausmassen und 2 Haken*, ok da spricht nichts gegen, nur so am rande erwähnt


 

Aber haben wir dann nicht schon wieder das klassische
Brandungsvorfach?


----------



## Boedchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber haben wir dann nicht schon wieder das klassische
> Brandungsvorfach?



Fast Die Fischhaut fehlt , aber sonst 
Deswegen ja mein Einwand, und um es evtl. mal zu erklären.
Hier lesen ja nicht nur Menschen die öfters Brandungsangeln gehen, sondern auch Anfänger und Urlaubsangler, und ihnen erklärt man im Augenblick nur das es in ordnung ist mit einem Heringsvorfach mit 0,35mm Hauptschnur und 0.25mm Seitenarmen und 6 Haken angeln zu gehen.


----------



## JigTim (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Fast Die Fischhaut fehlt , aber sonst
> Deswegen ja mein Einwand, und um es evtl. mal zu erklären.
> Hier lesen ja nicht nur Menschen die öfters Brandungsangeln gehen, sondern auch Anfänger und Urlaubsangler, und ihnen erklärt man im Augenblick nur das es in ordnung ist mit einem Heringsvorfach mit 0,35mm Hauptschnur und 0.25mm Seitenarmen und 6 Haken angeln zu gehen.


 
Genau und das ist einfach Blödsinn! Daher lieber sinnbehaftete Vorfächer oder Ideen posten. Alleine der Gedanke am Strand ne 30er Vorfachschnur (keine Mundschnur) zu verwenden ist Mist! Zudem ist die Qualität der Heringsvorfächer zumeist schlecht und die Haken viel zu klein- So verangelt man nur Fische oder verliert welche. Wirklich sinnig ist die Idee echt nicht und erweckt den falschen Eindruck! Denkt mal drüber nach bevor so etwas geschrieben oder positiv kommentiert wird...

Achso, Dorschgreifer - Das will ich echt mal sehen, wie mit Gefühl und ner Brandungsrute in Kombination mit einem klasse verarbeiteten Heringsvorfach eine kapitale Meerforelle gedrillt und erfolgreich gelandet wird..... Bestimmt mit ner gaaaaaaaaaanz feinen Bremseinstellung, einer wirklich feinfühligen Aktion der Rute und keinen Hängern während des Drills, da ja keiner der anderen Haken oder das Blei in die Gefahr kommt oder der Haken ausschlitzt ...

Ohhh, man man man kapitale Meerforelle ....für mich ganz klar Fische jenseits von 5 Kilo
mit der Kombi - Chance 1 zu 30 die zu landen an einem normalen und klassischen Brandungsangelstrand (nicht Sandwüste Flügge oder so...)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



JigTim schrieb:


> Ohhh, man man man kapitale Meerforelle ....für mich ganz klar Fische jenseits von 5 Kilo
> mit der Kombi - Chance 1 zu 30 die zu landen an einem normalen und klassischen Brandungsangelstrand (nicht Sandwüste Flügge oder so...)


 

Ähh, wenn ich nicht irre, dann ging es hier ausschließlich um das Plattfischangeln:



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe inn den letzten Wochen ma sun bischen getüftelt was wohl das bessere Vorfach für *Plade (Scholle)* is und ich binn zu den schluss gekommen das ein Herings vorfach mit Wattwürmern der renner ist.
> 
> ...


 
So der Ausgangsgedanke.

Und Plattfische fängt man traditionell nun einmal vorzugsweise an Sandstränden.

Dazu gehen heutzutage schon sehr viele Angler mit Feederruten an den Strand, die eine eher nicht harte, sondern feine Spitzenaktion haben. Leichte Brandungsruten gehen da genau so. Es gibt ja auch schon genug, die mit reinen Karpfenruten an den Strand gehen...

Und Blödsinn ist das absolut nicht, die Dänen praktizieren das so schon seit über 20 Jahren, da habe ich das zum ersten Mal gesehen, dann machen die ja schon seit 20 Jahren Blödsinn.... Und ich habe in DK schon Meerforellen von 80cm gesehen, die damit gefangen wurden, das geht also. Wer diese Angelmethode nutzen möchte, der stellt sich auch entsprechend darauf ein und fischt dann auch nicht mit einer bombenfesten Rollenbremse und geht damit an einen Sandstrand.

Ich persönlich würde mich auch auf 2 Haken beschränken und keine 6 nehmen, gehen würde es aber trotzdem. Und die Lockwirkung geht dann tatsächlich von den Hautimitaten am Haken aus.

Nur, weil es etwas anderes ist, als das, was man kennt, ist das noch lange kein Blödsinn. Manchmal sollte man durchaus auch einmal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen und für Neuerungen offen sein und seinen Horizont erweitern. Wer das nicht möchte, der kann ja bei seiner alten Methode bleiben. Es ging hier lediglich um eine Idee, und die ist ja noch nicht einmal neu.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ähh, wenn ich nicht irre, dann ging es hier ausschließlich um das Plattfischangeln:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Dorschgreifer,#h

ich gebe dir in den meisten geschilderten Punkten recht.In
vielen Fällen braucht man die Brandungsknüppel nicht.
Aber da es um Schollen geht,die halt normal erheblich tiefer stehen als Flunder und Kliesche,halte ich es in der Regel für unmöglich mit einem Heringssystem die erforderlichen Wassertiefen zu erreichen.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,#h
> 
> ich gebe dir in den meisten geschilderten Punkten recht.In
> vielen Fällen braucht man die Brandungsknüppel nicht.
> Aber da es um Schollen geht,die halt normal erheblich tiefer stehen als Flunder und Kliesche,halte ich es in der Regel für unmöglich mit einem Heringssystem die erforderlichen Wassertiefen zu erreichen.:m


 
Ich denke, das mit den "Schollen" war eine allgemeine Begrifflichkeit, viele Angler nennen alle Plattfische Schollen, auch wenn es keine Schollen sind. Schollen dürften vom Strand so gut wie fast nicht zu fangen sein, weil sie tieferes Wasser bevorzugen. Andere nenen auch Schollen Butt und wieder andere nennen alle Plattfische Butt oder Flunder....

Und nicht alles, was orangene oder braune Punkte auf der Oberseite trägt ist auch eine Scholle. Auch die "normale" Flunder trägt teilweise blasse rötliche Flecken auf der Oberseite, dass wissen nur viele Angler nicht und verwechseln dann die beiden Arten Flunder und Scholle.

Da könnte man ein interessantes Thema zu aufmachen....|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke, das mit den "Schollen" war eine allgemeine Begrifflichkeit, viele Angler nennen alle Plattfische Schollen, auch wenn es keine Schollen sind. Schollen dürften vom Strand so gut wie fast nicht zu fangen sein, weil sie tieferes Wasser bevorzugen. Andere nenen auch Schollen Butt und wieder andere nennen alle Plattfische Butt oder Flunder....
> 
> Und nicht alles, was orangene oder braune Punkte auf der Oberseite trägt ist auch eine Scholle. Auch die "normale" Flunder trägt teilweise blasse rötliche Flecken auf der Oberseite, dass wissen nur viele Angler nicht und verwechseln dann die beiden Arten Flunder und Scholle.
> 
> Da könnte man ein interessantes Thema zu aufmachen....|rolleyes


 


Jetzt gebe ich dir in "allen" Punkten recht.:m


----------



## JigTim (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Für mich erschließt sich einfach der Sinn dieses Handelns/Angelns nicht mehr...
Warum bindet man sich nicht einfach ein Vorfach aus vernünftigen und passenden Materialen (dickere Schnur, größere Haken usw) mit kurzen Seitenarmen?
Wer will soll sich doch son Fischhäutchen raufbinden, aber dieses "System" als Spezial-Köder zu deklarieren ist meines Erachtens echt Blödsinn und erweckt bei nicht Sachkundigen die falschen Eindrücke. Man muss doch auch mal an die Nachhaltigkeit dieser Kommunikation denken und ich mag mir nicht vorstellen Urlauber/Anfänger usw. an den Stränden zu sehen, egal ob 2 oder 5 Haken und dann doch ein paar Dorsche zu erwischen - Es ist halt was grundlegend Verschiedenes, ob ich ggf. Dorsche mit Zeit und Ruhe aufm Boot drille oder in der Brandung zügig über einige Hindernisse kurbele. Dann diese kleinen Häkchen und viel Spaß beim rumpulen bei Nemos - Da werden einfach zu viele verangelt und nachm 5ten ist die Mundschnur so rauh, dass die Schnur die sowieso viel zu dünn ist dann auch reißt.

Naja, jeder wie er mag, aber ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin.

Ps: Was die Dänen machen ist mir da echt egal und auch ob es funktioniert auf Platte, habe ich ja nie abgestritten. Was macht man nur wenn man mal weiter werfen oder mit schwereren Bleien fischen muss?
Ich für meinen Teil finde es nicht zielführend und nachhaltig und ganz sicher nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



JigTim schrieb:


> Was macht man nur wenn man mal weiter werfen oder mit schwereren Bleien fischen muss?


 
Dann nimmt man wohl gezwungener Weise andere Montagen.

Ich denke, diese Montage funktioniert eh nur bei kaum Wind, oder ablandigem Wind und am Tage. Denn sobald die See aufgewühlt ist, dann ist die Lockwirkung der Fishchaut nicht mehr vorhanden, genau so wie nachts.

Und dass das Vorfach zu dünn ist, das ist ja nun auch nicht ganz richtig. Man hat zwar an den normalen Brandungsruten eine 0,50er - 0,60er Schlagschnur, die Hauptschnur ist aber oft auch nur eine 0,30er und mit der habe ich bis Dato jeden Dorsch rangepumt bekommen, sogar schon einen von 98cm.

Fängst Du nur 2,0m Fische und größer????


----------



## degl (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Eigentlich schreit dieser Trööt nach einem Versuch, doch werde ich da nicht zur Verfügung stehen, da mein pers. Limit bei 2 Haken pro Angel in der Brandung liegt und da nicht von abweiche.

Was mich zum grübeln bringt, ist eher , wie man auf "handelsübliche Heringspaternoster", auf jeden Haken einen Wattwurm draufbringen will(es sei denn die wären extrem klein)..?

Und sich ein derartiges System mit größeren Haken selbst zu bauen.......naja wems Spass macht.

Nur sollte man auch nicht die normalen Heringspaternoster unterschätzen.
Am Thiessenkai stand vor einigen Jahren neben mir ein Heringsangler, der nen 75er Dorsch damit aus der Förde kurbelte(ich empfahl ihm doch auch mal Lotto zu spielen|supergri)

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



degl schrieb:


> Eigentlich schreit dieser Trööt nach einem Versuch, doch werde ich da nicht zur Verfügung stehen, da mein pers. Limit bei 2 Haken pro Angel in der Brandung liegt und da nicht von abweiche.


 
Detlef, Du kannst doch die fertigen 2-Hakensyteme nehmen, die gibt es doch auch zu kaufen, z.B. für den NOK.


----------



## JigTim (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

nee, 2 meter ist die normalgröße!                                                Natürlich ist die Hauptschnur dünn, aber die kommt im Regelfall nicht immer mit Steinen, Muschel und Zähnen in Berührung! Ich verwende in der Brandung quasi ausschließlich 20 oder 25lb Amnesia für die Mundschnur und nicht nur wegen der Tragkraft, sondern auch weil weniger verdrallungsanfällig und ein besserer Abstand gewährleistet ist! Auch der Einwand von Degl ist berechtigt! Wie sollen da grössere Würmer rauf? Oder ist das auch ein Sonderfall, bei denen das Vorfach nicht klappt? Man könnte glauben es ist Dauerhaft der 1ste April ........


----------



## degl (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Detlef, Du kannst doch die fertigen 2-Hakensyteme nehmen, die gibt es doch auch zu kaufen, z.B. für den NOK.



Jo....stimmt, doch die Haken wären mir für Watties immer noch zu klein.......

Aber Seeringlerstücke?......wer weis..............#c

Aber da gibts ja einfachere Montagen, die stabiler sind..........

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*

Also ich wolte euch nur mar sune kleine info geben. Was man den auch noch testen kann ich baue es grade um  2 Haken grössere nach oben gekipt aber der Glitzer bleibt auch wen er Weite nimmt     (Aber als not lösung were ein nurmales Heringsvorfach völig ausreichend)     ich finde immer nur mit den gleichen geschör Angeln is langweilich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



degl schrieb:


> Jo....stimmt, doch die Haken wären mir für Watties immer noch zu klein.......


 
Ich stückel auch Wattwürmer, wenn ich sie zum Aalangeln benutze, die kann man also locker nehmen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



JigTim schrieb:


> Man könnte glauben es ist Dauerhaft der 1ste April ........


 
Komme doch mal von deinem normalen Brandungsangeldenken weg.


Man benutzt diese Montagen nur an Sandstränden (da sind weder Steine noch Muscheln), nur am Tage und speziell zum Plattfischangeln. Bei allen anderen Situationen macht die Montage keinen Sinn. Die Dänen behalten dabei ihre Ruten ständig in der Hand und bewegen die Montage stetig über den Grund und suchen die Plattfische bzw. reizen sie durch die Bewegung.


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man benutzt diese Montagen nur an Sandstränden (da sind weder Steine noch Muscheln), nur am Tage und speziell zum Plattfischangeln. Bei allen anderen Situationen macht die Montage keinen Sinn. Die Dänen behalten dabei ihre Ruten ständig in der Hand und bewegen die Montage stetig über den Grund und suchen die Plattfische bzw. reizen sie durch die Bewegung.




Und nicht zu vergessen die Dänen sollen damit sehr erfolgreich sein, habe schon öfters berichte zu dieser Methode gelesen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mir würde das kein Spaß machen den ganzen Tag mit meiner Brandungsrute in der Hand am Strand zu stehen so wie die meisten Dänen es machen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Komme doch mal von deinem normalen Brandungsangeldenken weg.
> 
> 
> Man benutzt diese Montagen nur an Sandstränden (da sind weder Steine noch Muscheln), nur am Tage und speziell zum Plattfischangeln. Bei allen anderen Situationen macht die Montage keinen Sinn. *Die Dänen behalten dabei ihre Ruten ständig in der Hand und bewegen die Montage stetig über den Grund und suchen die Plattfische bzw. reizen sie durch die Bewegung.*





Zumal man auf diese Art auch noch häufiger Sandaale als
Beifang hat.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spezial Köder für Scholle aus der Brandung*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen die Dänen sollen damit sehr erfolgreich sein, habe schon öfters berichte zu dieser Methode gelesen.
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mir würde das kein Spaß machen den ganzen Tag mit meiner Brandungsrute in der Hand am Strand zu stehen so wie die meisten Dänen es machen.


 
Naja, die Dänen habe da irgendwie eine entspanntere Einstellung als wir. Die schnappen sich die Rute, laufen vom Campingplatz an den Strand, Angeln 2 Stunden und gehen dann zurück und wiederholen das dann eventuell noch bis zu 3 mal am Tag.|rolleyes









j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Zumal man auf diese Art auch noch häufiger Sandaale als
> Beifang hat.:m


 
Ja genau und die sind dann frisch wieder vorzügliche Köder für andere Angelarten.


----------

